# Window recall Burstner



## ICDSUN (Oct 10, 2006)

Just seen this on OAL forum Thanks to Derek Uzzell

The October 2008 issue of the French motorcaravan magazine " Le Monde du Camping-Car" includes an article about a joint campaign between Burstner and the acrylic-window manufacturer Polyplastic to check the security/integrity of Polyplastic windows fitted to Burstner motorhomes built from 1998 to 2005. Apparently there have been cases of the bond between the inner and outer 'panes' failing on windows that have been exposed to very strong sunlight.

If you own a 1998-2005 Burstner, then I strongly suggest you visit Polyplastic's website (www.polyplastic.nl) as soon as possible. The website carries full details of the campaign, how you can identify whether your motorhome's windows need checking, what the repair procedure involves, FAQs, etc.


----------



## corkbuoy (Mar 3, 2007)

Thanks for that ICDSUN. To carry out the check you are required to enter your campers number, this is not the base vehicle chassis number but some other identification number. Does anyone know where to find this number on the van ?

corkbuoy


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-54643-.html


----------



## corkbuoy (Mar 3, 2007)

One of my windows failed last week, luckily it did not detach from the van. I looked at the link but don't know where to get the Burstner camper number. Has anyone else had a problems. My van is a 1998 model

corkbuoy


----------



## ICDSUN (Oct 10, 2006)

corkbuoy said:


> Thanks for that ICDSUN. To carry out the check you are required to enter your campers number, this is not the base vehicle chassis number but some other identification number. Does anyone know where to find this number on the van ?
> 
> corkbuoy


Corkbuoy

On our van it is on the label by the Gasbox on the bodywork, it will have number of axles (Stufe) and then your serial number, something like these numbers on it

E1*2001/116*0391*02
STUFE 2
WBU 20200075555555

Chris


----------



## corkbuoy (Mar 3, 2007)

Thanks Chris, I'll have a look for this.

Pat

Has anyone else experienced this window failure ? My van is a 1998 Burstner A646


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

ICDSUN said:


> E1*2001/116*0391*02
> STUFE 2
> WBU 20200075555555
> Chris


Oh nasty - I typed in the chassis number and got Not Affected.

Now I type in the WBU number and it is affected.

They all look good, it's not been blessed with that much UV but we'll get the screws fitted.

Thank you.


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

Phoned Barron's, Coppull where we bought it.

They said "We know about the letters but Burstner have not yet told us what the procedures are. We'll put you on the list".

He said the fix is a snap together plastic clip.

Very helpful pleasant fellow.


----------



## MalanCris (Apr 2, 2007)

Received a letter last Friday from Burstner advising me to get mine checked. I rang Barrons (sorry....Discover) at Darlington and they asked me what had to be done!!!


----------



## MalanCris (Apr 2, 2007)

Received a letter last Friday from Burstner advising me to get mine checked. I rang Barrons (sorry....Discover) at Darlington and they asked me what had to be done!!!


----------



## Tefkat (Aug 24, 2009)

Did Barrons ever fix it for you?


----------



## MalanCris (Apr 2, 2007)

Yes. I tried to upload some photos at the time - unsuccessfully :? 
I have since sold the van - not because of the windows I hasten to add, although the repair wasn't particularly to my liking.


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

Bought our Burster from Becks in Norfolk, they serviced it before we collected it and on the receipt showed that the window had been fixed under warranty. On checking tonight all windows now been screwed at the 4 corners and all you can see is 4 small covers - not intrusive at all. So some companies know how to do it!

Joe


----------

